# free videos??



## Dr Menna (Oct 5, 2007)

Dear colleagues ;

I have a research on activated charcoal ( toxicology) and i wanna some videos and pictures { for free } >>> do you know any site that supports such media?? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

Videos will probably be impossible to find on this kind of a topic, but you can find lots of images using google image search. activated charcoal - Google Image Search


----------



## Dr Menna (Oct 5, 2007)

thank you very much


----------

